# Deer Tracking Dog?



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hi all,

does anyone know of someone with a deer tracking dog in Columbus area? Shot a pretty nice buck tonight but it ran into thick cover and it got dark very fast. This is killing me


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

I think Alumcreeker posted about having a tracking dog available last year in delaware.


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Someone else posted on here recently about having a tracking dog. I believe it was within the last 2 months. Try going back through all the posts.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Low 40's tonight, the meat should be OK tomorrow morning. Dog would be helpful, but have to be careful pushing a deer off your property, especially at night.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

I hope you're right T-180. I only looked for probably 30 minutes but the brush is so thick it was useless. Just hope that it doesn't rain....

I got in contact with alumcreeker and he said he might be able to help tomorrow....going out at 7am to see if I can locate more blood. The shot looked good and also blood looked good....praying


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

He's dead then. I bet he finds the deer this morning. Makes for a long night though.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wasn't able to secure a blood tracking dog...searched the area as well as I could before getting onto other properties. Blood stopped abruptly after 75 yards in a pool of frothy blood. So confused and so bummed... definitely do not feeling like hunting anytime soon


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

That's unfortunate but its only going to get better the next week or so so u better not give up and redeem yourself 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Mushijobah said:


> Wasn't able to secure a blood tracking dog...searched the area as well as I could before getting onto other properties. Blood stopped abruptly after 75 yards in a pool of frothy blood. So confused and so bummed... definitely do not feeling like hunting anytime soon


So knock on doors and try to obtain permission to track on said "other properties". You took this animals life, you owe the respect of not giving up on looking for it.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

BassBlaster said:


> So knock on doors and try to obtain permission to track on said "other properties". You took this animals life, you owe the respect of not giving up on looking for it.


It's not like that...trust me. There are no knocking on doors in this area. I searched a 1000 yard (no joke) fan on where he could have gone. A 75 yard blood trail doesn't do much at that scale. He's either dead very very far away, or still alive. With that little blood being gone, I hope he's still alive.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I hear ya. My B&L called me right after I read this post and asked if I would come help him track a buck he felt like he made a marginal hit on at 8 this morning. Blood trail came to an abrupt stop at about 80 yards. We continued to follow the deer trail into a thicket that we literally had to crawl through and came up with nothing. We then decided to do a grid search of the woods and came up with nothing again. This is a small woods about 60 yards wide and about 200 yards long, surrounded by open fields for as far as you can see on every side. We searched untill we couldnt really see any more. He is completely bummed about not finding the deer and said he may not hunt anymore this season as well. I'm completely baffled as to where this deer went to unless we some how missed him in that thicket.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I feel your pain Mush...I stuck a nice 8 on Saturday afternoon. I gave the deer a good 45 minutes before I began tracking. There was real good blood down the hill. He jumped a creek and started up hill. From there all we found was specks of blood. I think we jumped him from his bed, so we backed out, went and grabbed lunch, and went back to look some more. We found the bed he was in and from there no blood. From the bed, my buddy and I spent an hour walking circles and never found another drop. Makes me sick, but I will be out this weekend hoping to redeem myself. Hopefully he is still alive and comes by me again so I can finish the job.

Honestly, what I really needed was a good tracking job from the last spot of blood.


----------

